# Alpine Magnum stump grinder



## Koa Man (Nov 12, 2004)

I bought an Alpine Magnum stumper and received it last week. Came in two boxes and was very well packed. Assembly instructions were just fair at best. Quality is very high, except one of the bolt holes on the chip protectors did not line up and I had to redrill it. They should put some high resolution close up photos in the instruction manual. Even though it weighs less than a 100 lbs., it is a bit difficult for one person to carry it because of the weight distribution and bulk.

I used it to grind out 5 coconut stumps on a hill side right next to a wood fence that had a bottom that was about 3 inches above ground level. Three of the trees were removed before the fence was built and about 25% of the stump was under the fence and on the neighbor's side. I was about to grind under the fence with the Alpine so none of the stump was in my customer's yard. It cut the stump very fast for just a small machine. I was able to grind out a 32 inch dia. coconut stump12 inches deep in 35 min. This stump was right next to the fence and on a hillside. I am pretty sure I would have been able to grind it out 12 inches deep in 15 minutes if it was in the open and on level ground. 

All in all my final opinion is that this machine is very well made, cuts pretty fast, but is not real easy to use. It can get almost any stump. I wanted to take pictures but I forgot my digital camera.  I will be doing another coconut stump next week in an area that would be inaccessible by any stump grinder that cannot be carried by 2 people. I hope to get some pictures then.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 13, 2004)

Palm stumps are about the easiest of stumps to grind. Don't know what kind of tree that you have I could compare it to. I hope to grind some real trees soon, although if my Levco can get to it, I don't think I would take the Alpine. Both machines cut the same way, straight down, move over a little bit and straight down again, vs the more common side to side. With the Alpine you start your cut about 5 inches in and pull back and down. That was the fastest way to me, instead of starting at the edge of the stump and working your way in. The next stump I have scheduled for it is on level ground. That will give me a better idea of how easy it is to operate. Today's job had me standing on the downside of the stump and fighting gravity in addition to being careful not to hit the wood fence on the opposite side. It was pretty taxing physically to work the grinder that way.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 13, 2004)

theres a few of them for sale second hand for 4k aud.i dont have that bigger call for one myself


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *theres a few of them for sale second hand for 4k aud.i dont have that bigger call for one myself *



looks to me as if aussie importers are ripping you guys off as well ..man $ 4,000 AUS is way to much for a second hand machine imo


----------



## Stumper (Nov 15, 2004)

The funny thing is......The Alpine Magnum was invented in OZ! It was made and marketed as the Jorge for several years.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 18, 2004)

Finally got pictures! We ground out this coconut tree stump yesterday.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 18, 2004)

It would have been difficult for most grinders to get to this stump.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 18, 2004)

Made it to the top, now to the stump.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 18, 2004)

Picture of the grinder and getting ready to go in.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 18, 2004)

Almost done. It took me about 22 min. to get the stump 12 inches deep. Had to be real careful not to hit a sprinkler line and electrical line for the garden lights. Also forgot to bring the stake that attaches to the bottom of the pivot stand so grinder was sliding around a bit, which made it more difficult.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 18, 2004)

cool koa,i think they come into there own in hilly country,our local council have one seems to be fast enough


----------



## Derek (Nov 18, 2004)

*WHACK!!*

Hey Koa, grate thread!!..

New England is full of little gates to large back yards..
I thought about the Alpine, even got a quote on one...

I want to use my 88 on it, not buy another saw...Takes 25 mins to change from bar to grinder.. So im told..

He got me another quote on using my exisiting saw...AUD$3000.00...Wont be available till Jan 2005..?

Cant understand why the Husky (119 cc) is faster than the 88 (121cc) ? Someone might know..

Heres the info I got...(edited out any reference to the supplyer)
Hope this doesent break any rules??)...

SeemsI will need to know how much from the US, on my door step one would cost...

Is 2nd hand a good idea?...Is it able to be wrecked ? does it look like its tough?, how much maintance on it?...Chit I got lots of questions...Dont spend to much time on it , but would love to compare the prices on the accsessories, how much for example are the teeth over there?..Thanx Koa...Derek..

Ps really want to know how it would handle a HARDWOOD (low) stump...2 feet across, when you get a chance to grind somthing harder, let me know the time it took 8-12 ' under the ground..Ta..




Dear Derek

Thank you for your enquiry regarding the Alpine Magnum Stump Grinder, we have much pleasure in quoting as follows: -



One Alpine Magnum Stump cutter with either Stihl or Husquvarna
Power head and Aluminum Universal leg & one set of Rock Teeth
and one set of normal teeth 

$ 6100.00

PLUS GST $ 610.00
$ 6710.00

Optional Extras:

Transport wheel set	(advisable) $ 250.00
Spare Vee belt $ 40.00
Spare set Rock Teeth (each Set) $ 91.00
Spare set Regular Teeth (each Set) $ 79.00
Tooth sharpening gauge $ 10.00

Manufacturer’s warranty of 12 months applies. The engine manufacturer covers the engine warranty
NB: Alpine Machine is not associated with the engine supplier.

The Husqvarna Engine is slightly larger and slightly faster than the Stihl.

The above prices are inclusive of all international freight to Brisbane, import charges etc. A small additional freight charge will apply depending upon the NSW destination. The quotation is valid for a period of 28 days from the date above. Calculations are based on currency exchanges rates at today’s date and may vary A 50% deposit is normally required with the order, with full payment being required when the goods are landed in Australia.

Machines in stock require full payment before delivery.




Delivery: 
The next lot of machines are due to arrive in Brisbane within the next week. One of these machines is sold and the other is at present available, subject to prior sale.

Assembly
The machine arrives in two boxes and is easily assembled. An Operators and assembly manual is supplied. Assistance with assembly is available over the telephone if required.

We look forward to being able to assist you with your purchase, should you have any further queries, please do not hesitate to contact us.


Yours sincerely


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: WHACK!!*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *
> 
> Is 2nd hand a good idea?...Is it able to be wrecked ? does it look like its tough?, how much maintance on it?...Chit I got lots of questions...Dont spend to much time on it , but would love to compare the prices on the accsessories, how much for example are the teeth over there?..Thanx Koa...Derek..
> *



The machine is very well made and not much to go wrong with it. It would be difficult and take more than an hour to convert from chainsaw to grinder. You will need to completely change the drive sprocket to one that runs the V belt. The chain adjuster would also have to be removed. I initially wanted to run my 084 powerhead, but after the people at Alpine explained what was involved in converting back and forth, it was not worth it. The teeth, set of 6 are $39 and rock teeth are $45. I also notice that they do not have the price for the grinder itself listed on their website anymore. It says to call for pricing. All in all, I am glad I got the machine. Now I'm not afraid when people tell me they want the stump ground out. If my Levco can't get to it, I know the Alpine will. I also charge twice as much if I have to use the Alpine. I charged $150 to remove that coconut stump. Last week, the 4 coconut stumps I removed on a hillside was $200 each. I got about 30% of the machine's cost paid for in 1 week with 2 jobs. Now if I can find a few more difficult to get to stumps, I'll be 

BTW, I paid $3719 for the grinder, extra V belt, 3 extra sets of reg. teeth and 1 set of rock teeth, and tooth gauge. That price included airfreight to Hawaii, which was $195 of the above cost. Freight is a killer here. I am picking up a Woodsman 15X chipper from Matson today. Freight charge is $5400 from MI to HI, ouch!


----------



## Derek (Nov 19, 2004)

*Thanx KoaMan!*

Well the distributer needs to change attachments over, a half hour tops he said...I have that email here somwhere..This is the quote without the power head....

Still seems expensive, when I compare it to a walk behind self propelled Ryco.. for 8,000..AU$..At least I beleive it to be strong...
I was told the engernering wasent available till Jan 2005.. To put my 88 on
Great work on the stumps, quick to pay of to!
Is that "helecopter" fees your paying?
Thought freight to here was bad..wow..5400.00 US$ Wack! 

But good luck with it!..Derek..


Dear Derek

Further to our telephone discussion yesterday , we have much pleasure in quoting as follows:-


One Alpine Magnum Stump cutter with WITHOUT POWERHEAD 
But includesAluminum Universal leg $4329.38
PLUS GST $ 423.93
$4663.31
Optional Extras:

Transport wheel set	(advisable) $ 250.00
Spare Vee belt $ 40.00
Spare set Rock Teeth (each Set) $ 91.00
Spare set Regular Teeth (each Set) $ 79.00
Tooth sharpening guage $ 10.00


Manufacturer’s warranty of 12 months applies. The engine manufacturer cover the warranty on the engine. NB: Alpine Machine is not associated with the engine supplied.

The above prices are inclusive of all international freight to Brisbane, import charges and GST Freight charge to Emmaville would be between $50.00 & $75.00. The quotation is valid for a period of 28 days from the date above . A 50% deposit is required with the order, with full payment being required when the goods are landed in Australia.

Currently we have sold our stock and next machines will arrive in one week and are subject to prior sale.

We have again contacted the manufacturer regarding the 088 engineering

We look forward to being able to assist you with your purchase.

Sincerely


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 19, 2004)

Pretty cool machine, though! I've never seen/heard of anything like it. Best wishes on recouping shipping fees!


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: WHACK!!*



> _Originally posted by Koa Man _
> *I am picking up a Woodsman 15X chipper from Matson today. *



Wesley, 
You've got great taste in chippers.


----------



## Plyscamp (Dec 15, 2004)

I am new to the list and live in southern California.

I have owned a Alpine Magnum for eight years. It is normally run 5 to 6 days a week on a regular basis. I run the Stihl engine on my unit due to the low end torque that is not available on the Husky.

It has been amazingly rugged and will grind anywhere you have the gutts to grind. We grind everything from Yucca, Palm, Oak, Eucalyptus of all varieties, Pine, Ficas, Pepper, Liquid Amber, Ash, Etc. Etc. . There is definatly a learning curve in using the unit but once learned you will wonder how you ever lived without it.

Imagine grinding a small stump from a 24" square opening in concrete Patio and the stump has a PVC pipe running through it's base. I removed this stump without damaging the PVC pipe. 

We grind on steep slopes on a reular basis & a 24' Eucaliptus ( Hard Wood ) will normally take about 20 minutes. A 36' Palm about 15 to 20 minutes. We recently ground a 6 foot Eucalipitas on a steep bank that 12 tree companies said could not be ground. The customer was now able to add the wall and landscape she wanted and did not hesitate on a quote of $1,000.00 for this stump.

Happy grinding to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 15, 2004)

Welcome Plyscamp! Glad to have you on the site.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 15, 2004)

I finally ground out some real tree stumps today. Three rainbow shower and one Formosan koa (very hard wood). The stumps ranged from 8-14 inches in dia. The grinding went pretty quick, but I neglected to actually time it. Once again, these stumps were on slopes, which made using the grinder very physically exhausting. I do not consider these grinders easy to use, but they can get to almost any stump. I have my own idea of a stump grinder that will be real easy to use even on slopes. It would be a 2 piece unit, set up the adjustable frame work over the stump, set the grinding unit in the frame and go. That way the grinding unit will glide over a frame instead of struggling to move the thing around on the ground and over the grindings. It would have a Stihl powerhead like the Alpine, but I would use a grinding unit like the old Fox stumpers. Just an idea that I have and need to see if something like this would actually work.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 15, 2004)

Design, market and sell the thing.....and never grind a stump again. I am available to do testing.


----------

